# Snow thrower lift actuator weight rating



## OldGoatDJ (Mar 25, 2013)

I have a Craftsman 917.275682 24HP 42 inch with snowthrower attachment. I want to attach an actuator to lift the blower instead of that nasty long handle. I have seen projects where this has been done. I just need to know how much weight the actuator has to lift when I shorten the handle to about 4 inches. What weight rating should the actuator be? I saw a good price on one for 200 lbs and 6 inch movement.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I say whatever the thrower weighs plus a little extra lifting power so its not in a strain trying to lift, and lower the thrower would be good. Do you know the weight of the thrower unit?


----------



## OldGoatDJ (Mar 25, 2013)

*12V actuator*

I bought a 200 lb 8 inch throw actuator. I installed it this weekend and it seems to work just fine. 

Now I need to build a cab before the snow flies.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

OldGoatDJ said:


> I bought a 200 lb 8 inch throw actuator. I installed it this weekend and it seems to work just fine.
> 
> Now I need to build a cab before the snow flies.




Glad to hear you found one that works for you. What did it cost you?


----------



## OldGoatDJ (Mar 25, 2013)

*actuator price*

correction: 6" throw.

from Firgelli Automations
1 x 6" Stroke 200 lbs Force Linear Actuator (FA-240-S-12-6) = $119.99

(Finally found the invoice)


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

I was looking through some manuals on Ariens GT tractors and the weight ratings I believe for all the lifts were around 300-350lbs for what it's worth.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

OldGoatDJ said:


> correction: 6" throw.
> 
> from Firgelli Automations
> 1 x 6" Stroke 200 lbs Force Linear Actuator (FA-240-S-12-6) = $119.99
> ...




Thats not a bad price.


----------



## robbie0911 (Dec 16, 2014)

Any pictures or description of how you connected the actuator. I've been looking in YouTube and purchased a HF winch when it was 49.00. I think the actuator would be easier. Thanks


----------



## OldGoatDJ (Mar 25, 2013)

*Actuator Pictures*

This is how I did the actuator to replace that loooong lift handle . . .


----------



## robbie0911 (Dec 16, 2014)

That's nice. Did you make your own switch? Did you need to drill for brace? Do you think a smaller actuator would work allowing it to be more under hood? 

Thanks for your posts.


----------



## OldGoatDJ (Mar 25, 2013)

I bought the switch (double pole, double throw, momentary), at the same time as the actuator. I used a project box found online and screwed it to the side of the dashboard. 
I did drill a hole in the frame for the bolt that holds the actuator.
The actuator seems to be weather-proof and I thought of fabricating a cover, but I have not gotten 'round tuit'.
If you mount the actuator elsewhere, be sure to measure the actuator 'throw' carefully so you have enough room for full extension and it will lift the snowblower enough.


----------



## robbie0911 (Dec 16, 2014)

If you chose a smaller actuator could you lengthen the cord to the snow thrower?


----------



## OldGoatDJ (Mar 25, 2013)

you have to measure the throw vs. the length of the cable vs. the distance you have to move the lever at the point of connection to the lever. Your mileage may vary . . .


----------



## robbie0911 (Dec 16, 2014)

OldGoat, your talking in tongue.


----------



## rdr202 (Apr 5, 2010)

Here is my set up:

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9uTqJ5y4fPI[/ame]






















I first used a 225# actuator, it worked but I could tell the load was to much so I went with a 500# actuator. The blower weight is like 189#'s yes you get a mechanical advantage with the long handle but once you cut that down you loose most of the advantage. 

I also used a turnbuckle then switched to a cable and pulley, this gives me both a mechanical advantage and safety factor as the blower can move up and down while blowing snow.


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## robbie0911 (Dec 16, 2014)

Any chance of a pic of turn buckle and pulley? I purchased an actuator and would like ideas on set up. Thanks


----------



## rdr202 (Apr 5, 2010)

robbie0911 said:


> Any chance of a pic of turn buckle and pulley? I purchased an actuator and would like ideas on set up. Thanks























Here are a few photos of pulley/ actuator


----------



## robbie0911 (Dec 16, 2014)

That's great. Thank you


----------



## robbie0911 (Dec 16, 2014)

My attempt to set up my linear actuator.
View attachment 24100
View attachment 24101
View attachment 24102
View attachment 24103
View attachment 24104


8 inch actuator, 3/4 inch bolt with nut/washer kit. Lift 330 lbs. rather slow, but works.


----------

